# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  «Неудаляемый» вирус для Windows укрепляет свои позиции

## CyberWriter

Эксперты из нескольких антивирусных компаний предупредили о возросшей опасности, связанной с новой разновидностью вируса TDL4. Как считают специалисты, в том числе из компании ESET, создатели вируса с нуля переписали такие ключевые его компоненты, как драйвер ядра и модуль, исполняемый от имени пользователя.

Столь значимые изменения в коде, как считают антивирусные компании, могут означать, что создатели вируса начали оказывать услуги сторонним кибер-мошенникам по загрузке перехватчиков клавиатуры, рекламных программ и других вредоносных компонентов на машины, зараженные своим «руткитом».

Вирус TDL4, известный также под названиями TDSS и Alureon, с момента своего появления стал серьезной головной болью для производителей антивирусов. По современной классификации он относится к классу «руткитов» - захватывает полный контроль над компьютером, открывая дорогу для других видов вредоносного ПО. Последние разновидности этого вируса стали еще более трудной мишенью для антивирусов: так, теперь TDL4 создает скрытый раздел в конце жесткого диска на зараженной машине и делает этот раздел активным. Таким образом, помещенный туда код будет исполнен еще до запуска основной операционной системы Windows и не будет обнаружен стандартным антивирусом, передает soft.mail.ru.

Еще один интересный алгоритм защищает вирус TDL4 от удаления. Скрытый активный раздел имеет особую файловую систему, которая непрерывно проверяет целостность компонентов вируса. Если какие-то файлы будут повреждены, автоматически выполняется их удаление. Кроме того, как и в прежних версиях, сохранено шифрование всех данных, которыми вирус обменивается с серверами управления.

Стоит заметить, что TDL4 в свое время стал первым «руткитом», который смог заражать 64-битные версии Windows, обходя новейший механизм, который блокировал исполнение любого кода на уровне ядра, если этот код не имел подписи. Такая защита впервые появилась в 64-битных версиях Windows, чтобы разрешать работу только для драйверов с подписью, но вирус TDL4 успешно обошел эту защиту. Несмотря на активную работу антивирусных компаний, только за весну 2011 года зафиксировано более 4,5 новых заражений на компьютерах конечных пользователей.

Кроме передовых алгоритмов самоконтроля, ухода от слежки и шифрования сообщений, вирус TDL4 обладает способностью налаживать связь через одноуровневую сеть Kad, подобную децентрализованным файлообменным сетям, а также умеет заражать эталонную загрузочную запись (MBR-сектор) на жестких дисках зараженных машин. Можно лишь констатировать, что авторы одного из самых сложных и изощренных вирусов последних лет ничуть не снижают темпы «инноваций».

anti-malware.ru

----------

*mrak74*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> зафиксировано более 4,5 новых заражений


Более четырех с половиной - это наверное пять?  :lol:

----------


## olejah

Хе-хе. Когда парсил новость было именно так, сейчас поправили - 


> ...зафиксировано более 4,5 млн. новых заражений на компьютерах конечных пользователей.

----------

